# Waheed tries again!!



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

The title says it all really!

This is my journal, welcome! Il start off by introducing myself for those who do not know me.

*Me and my Lifestyle:*

My name is Waheed, 24 years old, from Luton. I currently work in a Mon-Fri 9-5 office job. I also work as the Area Manager of a Door security company, so my Friday and Saturday nights are taken up working too! I have worked the doors for just over 5 years now but recently switched to the Area Manager position on a Full Time basis as Door Work just kept getting me into trouble! I also look after my daughter Mon nights, Friday evenings for a few hours and All day Sundays..so my life is pretty busy!

*Current Stats:*

Due to me p*ssing about over the last 3 months stats are not the best right now:

Weight: 14 stones 5lbs (Have been up to 16 stone - not too pleasant though!)

Arms: 17 and 3/4 inches ( Have been up to 18.5 inches)

Chest: 48 inches (This is still the same but BF% is up and muscle down I am sure lol)

Legs: I have suffered here the most - 24 inches around my quads!! Due to not training them in 6 months due to niggling injuries and to be honest - laziness! I still have shape - they were once touching 28 inches!

Calves: Dont ask, I have no calves lol.

BF: 15%

*Goals for the next 3 months:*

To get back to basics as far as a structured diet and training plan go.

Bring my measurements up to their former best.

Specifically targeting Back and Legs.

Training Split:

I will be training on a 5 day split and I will be incorporating FST7. My routine will be as follows..its alot of volume but I find this is what has worked for me better in the past.

Monday: Biceps and triceps, calves

Alternate dumbbell curls 3-4 x 8-12

Machine preacher curl 3 x 8-12

EZ-bar curl 7 x 8-12

Close-grip bench press 3-4 x 8-12

Weighted or machine dip 3 x 8-12

Overhead cable extension 7 x 8-12

Skull crushers 7 x 8-12

Week 1: Standing calf raise 4 x 10-12

Seated calf raise 4 x 15-20

Leg press or calf sled raise 7 x 10-12

Week 2: Leg press or calf sled raise 4 x 10-12

Donkey or standing calf raise 4 x 10-12

Seated calf raise 7 x 12-15

Tuesday: REST ( I have my daughter overnight Mondays and I get her sorted in the morning so Tuesday is the only day I can rest)

Wednesday: Legs

Leg extensions 3-4 x 8-15

Squats 4 x 8-12

Hack squat or leg press 3 x 8-15

Leg extension or leg press 7 x 8-15

Hamstrings Lying leg curls 3-4 x 10-15

Stiff-leg deadlift 3-4 x 10-12

Single leg curl 3-4 x 10-15 each leg

Seated leg curls 7 x 10-15

Thursday: Chest and Triceps

Incline dumbbell press 3-4 x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat Hammer or dumbbell press 3 x 8-12

Pec deck or cable crossover 7 x 8-12

Close-grip bench press 3-4 x 8-12

Weighted or machine dip 3 x 8-12

Skull crushers 7 x 8-12

Friday: Back and calves

Week 1 - Width emphasis Warm-up:

Neutral-grip chin-ups 3 x failure

Wide-grip pulldowns 3 x 8-12

Barbell row 3 x 8-12

Hammer Strength row 3 x 8-12

Machine or cable pullover 7 x 8-15

Week 2 - thickness emphasis Warm-up:

Reverse-grip pulldowns 3 x 12-15

Low cable row or 1-arm dumbbell row 3 x 8-12

T-bar row 3 x 8-12

Deadlift 4 x 8-12

Hammer Strength row 7 x 8-12

Saturday: Shoulders and biceps

Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Barbell or dumbbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12

Alternate dumbbell curls 3-4 x 8-12

Machine preacher curl 3 x 8-12

EZ-bar curl 7 x 8-12

Sunday: REST

I have not trained properly in 3 weeks, as I was on holiday for 10 days during which I just rested, I trained a couple of times before then. I have been back since Monday and I have trained twice this week just to get back into the swing of things.

I have joined a new gym and I will be training at 7am - 8am, not trained that early before, but early morning training will set me up for the day and when I finish work I can have more free time to spend with my mrs, friends etc, as I found all work and no social life which I had been doing prev made me a grumpy bell end lol.

Diet I am still sorting. It will be med carb, med fat, high protein.

Supplements:

Fish Oils

Multi Vit

2g Vit C

St Johns Wort

Finasteride 1mg

AAS/Peptides:

I will be running a 6 weeker from monday inc tren ace, test prop, oxy and slin dosed as follows:

So I think thats pretty much nearly it, below is a pic of me a few months back so you can see kind of where I am:










I plan to update the journal every 2 weeks with pictures, starting from next weekend after my first week of getting back into it all.

Sorry for the long intro!!

Waheed :thumbup1:


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Good luck mate, might steal ur workout .. looks like something i've been after for a while as i wanted to do fst 7.

Great picture, how big r ur arms in that ? look huge mate.

Will be following


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

good luck man,, looking good in the pick, glad to see your back at it


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Cheers Fella's, Welshrager they were about the 18" mark then mate


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Cheers Fella's, Welshrager they were about the 18" mark then mate


Certainly a size i wanna be hitting when im older  good luck man


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

are you doing a show then waheed, followed your last one, thought you were doing the pompey show..?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

No mate, no show in mind. I was going to be doing the South Coast Classics, , starting a full time day job, moving out of my home etc all got in the way of my prep, I was about 5 weeks into it then it just went to pot! Right now I am focusing on getting some more muscle on, BF down and getting into the habit of clean eating again!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good to see you started up another journal mate, cycle looks solid altho i would extend it but thats just me  .

training split looks good but alot of work in their i think with your body schedule and goals maybe a 4 day split would be more suited. this then gives you space to add more in later just a thought tho.

good luck mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> good to see you started up another journal mate, cycle looks solid altho i would extend it but thats just me  .
> 
> training split looks good but alot of work in their i think with your body schedule and goals maybe a 4 day split would be more suited. this then gives you space to add more in later just a thought tho.
> 
> good luck mate


I was also thinking that about the split and it looks like alot of work when its written down! The split does have a fair focus on arms which I want to bring up too - I just want to get HUGE lol!! :lol: Il crack on with the 5 day split for a couple of weeks and see how it goes, if it knackers me out or I feel I am not benefiting il adapt.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I followed your last journal so look forward to reading this mate.

Best of luck with training in the morning, I find it harder to train with few meals in me but you may just well get into the routine of it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Cheers mate..my last journal was put to rest due to my personal life being all over the place...this time I am hoping *touch wood* that things are good to go!

I was planning my last meal before bed to be 150g oats, whey, PB, Milk...then 3am 100g oats, whey, water. On rising 2 bananas, 4 eggs scrambled and a strong black coffee then off to the gym..not too sure still working out the diet side of things!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Your a big mofo mate.

I'm also a steroid addict, can we talk about it in here:lol:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Well good luck man! You look massive already! I'd be perfectly happy with that haha. Looks like a good workout and i will be following your journal


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Cheers guys..massive far from it lol but thanks mate! YoungGun feel free to express your addiction here whenever you want bro! lol


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Get stuck into it Waheed. Stay focused and you will get back up there. NB: that leg workout looks sick, almost threw up just reading it. All the best


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Subscribed bud


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good to see you back mate! cracking pic...very full chest


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking forward to this journal fella.

Looking good in your pic


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Cheers guys, think the journal will deffo help with my motivation which I find I start to lack! I will get it underway properly from this Monday. I am training back tomorrow but a light session with alot of stretching just to get back into it. Il then be visiting a couple of gyms as I figure a new gym may also help..a few in Luton open from 8am, just need to check what the free weights are saying!


----------



## fats (Jun 15, 2008)

Best of luck mate, used to follow your previous journal so will subscribe to this one.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Waheed, long time no chat - good to see you've got this going. Stick to it bud or you'll have us lot to answer to :lol:

And there are worse things to be addicted to...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Cheers Fats, appreciate the support. :thumbup1:

Ok so my diet...I have managed to get my diet finalised..I had a few factors to consider in that mid morning and mid afternoon I get 15mins to eat, no more or less!! Also I will be waking to drink a shake so it looks like there is alot of whey in there, which there is lol. But I feel there is also a fair amount of good solid food there too. I also had to be realistic with what I can manage, as you can make the best sounding diet ever on paper, but when you actually get to it, its a mission!

So here it is:

5.45am: Wake: 1 Strong black coffee (possibly 100mg caffiene tab if I am desperate lol) 2 bananas, 3 whole eggs, 2 egg whites scrambled. 5g creatine, 5g glutamine.

7.00am: Train until 8am - Sipping on 1 litre water with 5g glutamine

8.00am: 2 scoops whey, 2 scoops waxy maize starch (this varies depending on Insulin intake)

9.00am: Shake with 150g oats, 3 scoops whey, 2 tablespoons walnut oil mixed with water. Supplements: 1g Vit C, 1g fish oil, 1 St Johns Wort, 1 Multi Vit, Finasteride, 1 Saw Palmetto.

11am: 250g chicken diced up with large handful of green beans, little drizzle of Olive Oil

13:00pm: 250g chicken breast, 50g brown rice with 1 portion of mixed veg (I get the frozen bags from sainsburys and bung in the microwave, cut the chicken and mix it all up in my tupperware bowl) A little sauce of choice to taste.

16:00pm: 100g oats mixed with water, some raisins chucked in and microwaved, 2 scoops whey in water (I only get a 15 min break here) Supplements: 1g Vit C, 1g fish oil, 1 St Johns Wort, 1 Multi Vit, Finasteride, 1 Saw Palmetto.

19:00pm: 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 1 portion mixed veg quickly scrambled together - or a meat/fish source and some veg.

20:00pm: 3 caps ZMA

21:00pm: 2 scoops MP Bedtime Extreme mixed with 2 big spoons of natty PB and milk.

10:00pm: BED!!

03.00am: 1 scoop whey with 75g oats in water.

My diet will stay like this for 4 weeks and will be as listed for 5 days of the week. Saturdays is when I spend time with the mrs, so I go out to lunch with her, have a few shakes, get a decent dinner in then I work at night, where il prob bring some nuts and a protein bar then eat when I get in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Hey Waheed, long time no chat - good to see you've got this going. Stick to it bud or you'll have us lot to answer to :lol:
> 
> And there are worse things to be addicted to...


Hello mate, hope things are going well for you? Il pop in your journal when I get chance to check lol! Appreciate the support.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet looks good mate, lower on carbs than i would have expected any reason?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Yep I want to get the BF% down a tad plus I tend to feel lethargic if I go too heavy on the carbs, particularly in the afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

So today it starts..up at 5.30 am cooking, gym at 6.50. I was eager to start it all off today so literally jumped out of bed this morning, il update tonight as to how I am feeling then lol


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

you looking to upgrade on the medium t-shirts? haha

how come your training triceps twice mate?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

sartain87 said:


> you looking to upgrade on the medium t-shirts? haha
> 
> how come your training triceps twice mate?


lol lol ya cheeky git!! I left a message for Ben to get back to me mate, so I am hoping il have news later today about that venue. I want to bring my arms up bro, first time I have given them their own day then being trained with other body parts.

So its half 8, so far I have got up and eaten:

3 whole eggs, 2 whites scrambled with a little brown sauce

2 slices wholemeal bread

2 bananas

Drank 5g creatine and 5g glutamine on waking.

Cooked up my food for the day

Got to the gym for 6.50, trained til 7.45am, exactly as per todays workout. I am in work now so il list weights later - nothing heavy but moderate weights shifted.

consumed 2 scoops whey 3 scoops wms immediately after. Went home, got chaged, showever and in work by 8.20am! So far all good. Going to have my oats and whey in ten. So a good start so far, I will keep it up lol!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

OK..so first day back on it. Trained this morning and did

Alternate dumbbell curls

17.5kg x 12, 20kg x 10, 25kg x10, 25kg x 10

Machine preacher curl 3 x 8-12 Obv this is a machine and as such I cant remember the weight, but I was about mid way through the stack. By the time I did this I was very very pumped!

EZ-bar curl 7 x 8-12 - I chose to do this with a lightweight as I was not sure how much to load on, so I stuck 7.5kg each side, so 15kg plus the bar, which was pretty heavy, i would guess at 7.5kg This RUINED my arms...constant cramping and alot of pain, felt good!

Close-grip bench press

60kg x 10 70kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 90kg x 8

Weighted or machine dip

15 reps bodyweight, 10reps with 10kg attached, 10 reps with 20kg attached

Overhead cable skulls with rope Again machine weight but did 4 sets and got to near bottom of stack, I then dropped it down to a quarter of the way through and did my FST7 but I should of picked a heeavier weight as while I did get a good pump, it could of been more severe.

I was meant to do calves this session, but I strictly have 45 minutes to train in the morning as gym opens at 7 and I need to be in work for half 8 ish.

As for training in the morning, I was told I may feel some strength loss but I felt fine today! Only thing now is I feel so so tired. I am also achey all over and cant be bothered to move! I am not sure if its due to the diet, or if its due to me coming down with a bug? No idea but dont feel good. I think il have to rething my training schedule again, still keeping with the FST7 though.

Also suffering some stomach probs, very gassy, think its all the veg!! Ah well hope it gets better tomorrow! :confused1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Be prepared for a short-term loss of strength. I trained in the early morning (6.30) for about a year and the first few weeks were really hard and I wouldn't be surprised if it was a contributing factor in my RC injury. But if you're careful, you'll be OK.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Be prepared for a short-term loss of strength. I trained in the early morning (6.30) for about a year and the first few weeks were really hard and I wouldn't be surprised if it was a contributing factor in my RC injury. But if you're careful, you'll be OK.


Glad its only short term  TBH I felt fine, not particulary strong but I cant tell too much on arm day. I should know by weds when I do legs :laugh: il be careful, injury is the last thing I need! Cheers mate


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Early morning leg session???! Sounds like hell mate :laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Good to see you back mate

Any help you need, just ask


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck with the new journal bro. Where abouts in Luton do you train?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers Guys and again to JW, you were a big help last time mate. Mr Brown - just started at Gym 1, before that I was at ultrabodies for the last few years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok so no update on this. I never trained this morning as I mention earlier I had a dodgey stomach yesterday. Well overnight I was pretty much on the loo every hour..then vomiting! I am not sure what was up but today I have drink 6litres of water, stuck to my diet apart from obv I had no pre workout meal this morning. I am back in the gym at 7am tomorrow for back. Feeling a little better now, I have not been ill for ages and thought my immune system had gotten alot better and this pops up just as I am getting back on it!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good. new journal for me to follow methinks


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

nice one waheed...get back to it...and get training those legs this time round (as you said you got lazy) hopefully your injuries have healed up!!!!

i'll try poke my nose in every now and again mate...keep up the good/hard work!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Cheers AA and Big Dom, appreciate the support guys


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good mate.

I will keep an eye on your progress, should be interesting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Thought it was about time I update this...tbh the first week back has been lame. Its been difficult to adjust to getting up at 5.30am and training at 7am. As a result I missed two sessions, though was due more to the fact my stomach on this diet for the first few days was in pieces. Also...I HATE chicken now! Even though I have been eating 3 portions a day, its now Sunday and the thought of eating chicken, or turkey is making me feel ill!! By Friday at work I literally just chomped it and washed it down with water. No matter what sauce/flavouring I put with it its juts rank!!

Also, I need to rethink my routine. I have 45 mins to get in and done and I cant get the workouts I put down done. I have decided to try a new mix doing Push, Pull Legs, with FST-7 reps chucked in at the end. Eg on Push day il do for example incline bench, shoulder press, flat bench, FST-7 on skull crushers etc. Main benefit I see of doing this split is I feel strong doing 5x5 P,P,L routine, I can get a good pump with the FST and I will get more rest, and lest early mornings in the gym! I can add am cardio during the week too, as I am keen to improve fitness. So right now its back to the drawing board to get a routine sorted and also a diet which will do me a bit better.

This week I am up 4lbs, think this is just through decent eating and training again. My chest and arms feel bigger and more full too. I wont bother listing the weights shift this week. They were all mediocre, not been trying to push myself weight wise but focused on just working the muscle again. I will save my PB's for when I am on gear again!:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Nowt to update here...I was suspecting I was coming down with something and I have! High temp, no appetite, headaches. Last few days have been work then bed. Drinking plenty, eating plenty still. 0 energy or motivation to train. Tonight my daughter is back from going away with her mum - havent seen her for 10 days so il be going from work to see her for an hour before bed, then got my mrs coming by. My gym gear and bag has been packed last 2 days so il see how I feel again in the morning.

At work we had a live well event..a basic check over of bits and bobs:

BP: 128/77 - normal I am sure

Waist: 34

Height: Shocked here: 5'7"!!!! I used to be 5'9'' at school lol

BMI: 29.8!! Very obese apparently!

Peak Flow: 400 - Poor - did not even register on the chart lol but the lady said this is due to me being asthmatic. Plus I have poor lung capacity anyways, I need to sort this!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

your bmi is lower than mine. im morbidly obese and going to die soon


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> your bmi is lower than mine. im morbidly obese and going to die soon


lol!! I have had a fair few fat jokes thrown at me today..but a quick reminder that I hold muscle and they hold fat soon changes thier faces :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok, so not update this log this week as I have been a confused mofo as in I could not decide what way to go with regards training and diet...I was contemplating doing a keto and getting down to single digit BF%...then I thought fcuk it just bulk hard and build some more size...then I sort of came to an inbetween lol.

So plan is training wise:

Legs Monday am

Cardio Tuesday am

Back Wednesday am with one fst-7 for bi's at the end

Cardio Thursday am

Chest Friday am

Shoulders/Triceps Saturday am with 30min sparring/boxing after

I did that basically this week and the result was I was sore as fcuk and feel swollen today! I also get in 3 decent cardio sessions which I am keen to do as my fitness and lung capacity needs to improve - any pointers for this would be much appreciated.

DIET!!

New Diet is as follows:

5.45am: 200mg caffeine 10g Green Magnitude creatine, 5g glutamine, 2 banana's

6.50am: TRAIN (or Cardio, if cardio, no banana's it would just be caffeine, creatine and glutamine)

7.50am: 80g WMS and 60g Whey with 5g glutamine PWO

8.50am: Morning shake (Time restrictions) 150g oats, 3 whole and 3 egg whites (nuked in microwave for 20 secs) 1 scoop whey

12.00am: Lunch: 200g chicken, 1 medium baked potatoe, home made chilli beans (spicy sauce with haricot, kidney, black beans)

2.30pm: 100g oats, 60g whey, half cup of cashews

5.00pm: As 12.00am

8.00pm 4 whole eggs scambled, 1 tin tuna blended with OJ (bringing it back, did it for years!!) 1 portion fruit

9.30pm: A slow releasing protein - prob even CNP pro pep choc with milk and 2 tablespoons PB

I have been following this diet this week and so far so good also!

Right...now I need to make sure I remember to log my workouts. I feel considerably weaker off AAS..I am so tempted to jump back on but I need to organise bloods to be checked first...

Next update tomorrow once cardio has been done!


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello waheed looking good in your picture ill be keeping an eye on your journal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello Chris, cheers mate, appreciated.

This weekend coming will be pics time and I will even attempt some obligatory BB poses LOL!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Interesting cycle/exercise routine mate, g.luck with it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok so this weeks update:

Back:

DB rows 40kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 10

T-Bar rows: 2 plates x 15, 4 plates x 10, 4.5 plates x 7

Pull downs: No idea on weight so mid stack x 10, 3/4 stack x 10, full stack x 6 twice

Did a bit of bicep work, well one exercise lol, concentration curls with 25kg, did 3 sets, that was all I needed!!

Finished off with a machine in the gym which you pull back with both your hands, no idea what this machine is not the usual pull back machine, but it really targets the bottom of my lats, I did an FST7 attempt but went too heavy and it ended up being 5 sets of mid weight stack.

Legs:

I decided to just squat this session and I smashed my legs to pieces lol!! I started off with two sets of 60kg x 20 then did 4 sets of 80kg x 20, 2 sets of 140 for 5, my last set of 140 I felt very light headed, stomach started going funny and PUKE!! I only had limited time for this due to work but I am going to start doing legs on a Saturday now to have more time to focus on hamstrings and calves.

Chest:

Incline Smith 60kg x 20, 100kg x 12, 12, 10, 6 (failed at rep 6!)

Chest press machine with 80kg, 3 sets of 10, really burned and felt this deep in my chest!

Incline flies: 30kg x 10 for 3 sets

Finished off with FST7 on pec dec

Today I am doing shoulders once I have got a hair cut..

So this week has been pretty good, managed a full weeks training, diet has been good, started insulin this week and I already feel alot fuller.

GH and slin IM next week PWO, I have also decided to start my course this week. I switched meds with a mate who wanted the tren ace as he was going away and wanted quicker results so I took his Tren E off him. so course will be:

750mg Test E 10 weeks

400mg Tren E 10 weeks if I can hack it

6 weeks of winny - last 6 weeks

I think it should be a nice course.

I am going to try and get a couple of pics today in the gym, however I dont know anyone in the gym and feel a bit of a knob asking for ppl to take my pics lol!!

This weekend I am going to finalise my training plan, as I have established this week I need to do legs on a Saturday...il get something worked out!


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Good to see you back on point bro.

All the best


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

going well so far  any pics?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

course looks good mate and so does training im looking forward to seeing results


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Cheers Guys, I never got chance last weekend to get pics as I trained with the boss of my door company and felt a [email protected] stripping down and asking him to take pics LOL.

This week I have only trained chest so far, pretty much identical to above. Legs Sunday morning and thats it for this week as I am moving tonight, spent the last 2 nights packing up all my sh*t and am on half day at work today so will be in tonight.

24 and 3/4 and moving out on my own for the first time LOL...I had prev moved out with GF's etc before but this will be my own place, excited is an understatement!! I was meant to be saving for my own place but cant take it living with folks and brothers/sisters etc..

Next week il be settled in and on it!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good stuff mate, getting your first place is awesome :thumbup1:

As above, looking forward to seeing your results :thumb:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> Good stuff mate, getting your first place is awesome :thumbup1:
> 
> As above, looking forward to seeing your results :thumb:


 Yeah 1 month results should be something.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Doing well mate,look good in your avi.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## nick2002 (Jun 25, 2005)

Good luck with your training and I am looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

You didn't update for quite a while mate, hope work still in progress


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Good luck mate keep it up


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good buddy how is the FST7 going for you?


----------

